# UHHH... yeahh... BF app =]



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

Well with my current situation I figured I could use a few laughs.. this is a joke.. but you never know... 

What's your full name: 
Age: 
Birthday:
Your current location: 
Penis size:
Location of X-girlfriends, their level of jealousy, propensity towards violence, and likelihood of owning a firearm: 
Are you willing to commute / relocate?: 
Number of times prefer sex per week?: 
Height: 
Weight: 
At what altitude?: 
Body Type:
Do we already know each other?: 
Smoke?: 
Drink?: 
IF yes, Tend to pass out?: 
If so, what's your favorite drink?: 
What are your fears?: 
What have past girlfriends said they fear most about you?: 
Estimated number of times past girlfriends have called you "psycho": 
Number of legal issues you've had with girlfriends, past or pending: 
Do you currently have any restraining orders against you?: 
If so, list each and its court defined official reason: 
Why Are you Applying?: 
Can you cook?: 
Favorite sexual position: 
Favorite sexual act in public: 
Have you done or do any drugs?: 
If so please list
Do you get along with your parents/siblings/family?: 
Would I have to?: 
Do you consider yourself to be successful?:  (define success)
Where is your ideal vacation spot?: 
What are some things that are wrong with you?: 
What is something about you that you try but are usually unsuccessful at hiding?: 
Can you see a doctor and get rid of it?: 
What do we have in common (Besides admiration and love for me)?: 
Piercings?: 
If so, where?: 
Tattoos?:
If so, Where?
Why would you make a good b/f for me?: 
Have you ever been convicted of a felony or misdemeanor other than a traffic offense?  If so please explain....
Are you currently on the rebound/in love with another girl/ trying to get serious with someone else?
Have you ever called a woman a **** to her face?  If so please explain in detail?
Have you ever hit or physically injured a woman or child?
Have you ever been expelled from a school/fired from a job.  If so please explain
Do you have a psychotic ex?  
Will my life be endangered in any way by dating you?
Do you want to get married and start a family in the near future?  
If so how near?
Do you make it a habit to lie on a regular basis about stupid ****?  
If so do you do it because you feel the other person is too inferior to know that you are lying?
How do you treat your mother?
Will you put me first in your life?  This doesn't mean giving up your job, band, school to be with me but more relating to that I know I am an important part of your life.
Would you brag to everyone if you had me as a girlfriend?
Do you plan on using me to get to a friend?
Have you cheated on a girlfriend in the past?  
Is it a regular trend?
Have any ex had to go into therapy after dating you?
If I told you I felt like crap and didn't want to see you, would you still show up at my door with flowers, chocolate and a kiss just to see me smile?
If I actually was sick would you come take care of me even if it meant holding my hair back if I was throwing up, holding me while I cried, and waiting patiently if I was having a panic attack from bs drama?
Would you support me through problems with friends and family?
Would you be able to say you loved me even in front of your friends?
Who are three of your favorite bands/artists?
Do you like movies?
If so would you stay up and watch them with me all night?
ticklefights are fun, right?
Do you play an instrument?
If so...what?
What would you say is the best thing about yourself? worst?
Do you like photography?
do you like to cuddle?
what do you do for fun?
How many sexual partners have you had, and do any of them have STDs?
Describe your family in detail.
Describe your job.
Do you like animals? 
What kind?
What is the most interesting place you have ever had sex?
What is your favorite type of food?
What kind of beer do you prefer?
Can you be romantic?
Do you expect sex on the first date? 
If so, many points will be deducted.
What is your favorite color?
What is your favorite book?

Some requirements-
You must respect me at all times.
No degrading behavior toward females.
Eat what I cook.
You must enjoy cleaning, because I do not.
Be nice to your mom.
Enjoy washing and waxing my car.
Must enjoy Budweiser products.
Be able to dress well without my assistance.
Be able to explain hockey, baseball and football rules to me.
Enjoy South Park, Family Guy and xbox games.
Be willing to partake in sex at any time.
Make up songs and sing them to me.
Take care of me when I'm sick.
Appreciate my tattoos.
Maintain an exceptionally clean mouth.
Give back rubs, and hand/foot massages.
Have grilling experience.
Be a competent drink mixer.
Must be able to accept that I am a bed & cover hog.
Play with my hair.
Enjoy and understand cameras, and let me photograph you.
Surprise me.
Drive fast with just a hint of occasional road rage.
Appreciate art.
Like to cuddle naked and clothed.
Have great organizational skills, because mine aren't that fine-tuned.
No affairs.
Be open to sexual experimentation (no threesomes).
Meet the approval of my best friend prior to first date (an interview with her may be necessary - this is a rigorous test).
Have good communication skills, and enjoy talking about nonsense.
Like bamboo windchimes.
Enjoy movies.
Must love to dress up for Halloween.
Have cool friends.
Like spicy food.
Be able to clean glass without leaving streaks.
Think I am still cool, even when I'm not being cool.
Do not lie to me ever.
Make me laugh. A lot.
Be willing to purchase tampons, if in an emergency situation.
Enjoy shopping at Victoria's Secret.
Think Harry Potter is a great wizard.
Have attractive and properly moisturized hands.



What Would You do if...
I cried:
I said I liked you:
I kissed you:
I wanted to have sex with you:
I touched your ass:
I was hospitalized:
I got in a fight and you were there:
I got dumped:
I pissed you off:
I called you, hystericaly crying:
I told you I would never let you go:

What Do You Think Of My...
Personality:
Eyes:
Face:
Hair:
Clothes:
Humor:
Choice of music:
Manners:
Friends:
Decisions:
Body:
sense of humor:

Would You...
keep up with me:
Be my friend even if our relationship ended:
Tell me the truth no matter what:
Make me a birthday gift:
Lie to make me feel better:
Spread rumors about me:
Come see me at 3am because I was upset:
Keep a secret if I told you one:
Picnic with me:
Play make believe at a park:
Make me a snack:
Try and solve my problems:
Love me:
Never want to leave my side:
Hold me in times of need:
Ditch me:
Use me:
Hold me and make my problems go away:
Shop with me:
Have giggle attacks with me:


----------



## TCimages (Nov 15, 2007)

well, whoever fills this out, if you date them, it should be a damn quiet relationship for the first six months.  I think this pretty much covers every topic.  Funny


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

God damnit! No one wants to date me?!!? No woner I'm getting a divorce!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 15, 2007)

What's your full name: Sir Regand of Reading the third
Age: 973
Birthday: once a year
Your current location:  in bed
Penis size: yes
Location of X-girlfriends, their level of jealousy, propensity towards violence, and likelihood of owning a firearm: for all I know, dead
Are you willing to commute / relocate?: no need for I am everywhere
Number of times prefer sex per week?: you mean you stop?
Height: 6
Weight: for how long?
At what altitude?: what?
Body Type: almost human
Do we already know each other?: not sure
Smoke?: only when burning
Drink?: yes please
IF yes, Tend to pass out?: pass out of the glass into me mouth
If so, what's your favorite drink?: vodka
What are your fears?: myself
What have past girlfriends said they fear most about you?: my seventh toe on my left foot
Estimated number of times past girlfriends have called you "psycho": 1
Number of legal issues you've had with girlfriends, past or pending: 0
Do you currently have any restraining orders against you?: yes
If so, list each and its court defined official reason: not allowed near Otters until December
Why Are you Applying?: I have a choice?
Can you cook?: yes
Favorite sexual position: 57 degrees
Favorite sexual act in public: walking
Have you done or do any drugs?: yes
If so please list anti-depressants but not for 8 years
Do you get along with your parents/siblings/family?: yes
Would I have to?: who knows
Do you consider yourself to be successful?:  (define success) no
Where is your ideal vacation spot?: a river bank that has Otters
What are some things that are wrong with you?: everything
What is something about you that you try but are usually unsuccessful at hiding?: my belly and body odour
Can you see a doctor and get rid of it?: no I cant see a Doctor and to be honest if I could I want to know why they were in my bedroom
What do we have in common (Besides admiration and love for me)?: TPF
Piercings?: no
If so, where?: Oxford
Tattoos?:no
If so, Where? London
Why would you make a good b/f for me?: beer fridge? errr cos you like beer and cold beer?
Have you ever been convicted of a felony or misdemeanor other than a traffic offense?  If so please explain.... no im a good boy
Are you currently on the rebound/in love with another girl/ trying to get serious with someone else? no
Have you ever called a woman a **** to her face?  If so please explain in detail? once to her ankle, she was very tall
Have you ever hit or physically injured a woman or child? no
Have you ever been expelled from a school/fired from a job.  If so please explain no
Do you have a psychotic ex?  not sure
Will my life be endangered in any way by dating you? yes!
Do you want to get married and start a family in the near future?  yes
If so how near? 4 miles
Do you make it a habit to lie on a regular basis about stupid ****?  yes
If so do you do it because you feel the other person is too inferior to know that you are lying? yes
How do you treat your mother? by rubbing cream on her feet
Will you put me first in your life? This doesn't mean giving up your job, band, school to be with me but more relating to that I know I am an important part of your life. ok
Would you brag to everyone if you had me as a girlfriend? whats in this for me?
Do you plan on using me to get to a friend? only if you can drive a bus
Have you cheated on a girlfriend in the past?  no
Is it a regular trend? no its a designer trend
Have any ex had to go into therapy after dating you? dont know 
If I told you I felt like crap and didn't want to see you, would you still show up at my door with flowers, chocolate and a kiss just to see me smile? no
If I actually was sick would you come take care of me even if it meant holding my hair back if I was throwing up, holding me while I cried, and waiting patiently if I was having a panic attack from bs drama? that would be a dream
Would you support me through problems with friends and family? depends how heavy you are, I have a bad back
Would you be able to say you loved me even in front of your friends? what friends?
Who are three of your favorite bands/artists? just read one of the many threads on that
Do you like movies? yes
If so would you stay up and watch them with me all night? no
ticklefights are fun, right? only if I'm the tickleieieileeelyyy
Do you play an instrument? no
If so...what?
What would you say is the best thing about yourself? worst? im useless
Do you like photography? yes
do you like to cuddle? yes
what do you do for fun? whats fun?
How many sexual partners have you had, and do any of them have STDs? thats a bit rude
Describe your family in detail. idiots
Describe your job. crap
Do you like animals?  well I am The Otter King!!!!
What kind? can you not guess?
What is the most interesting place you have ever had sex? on one of those open top buses
What is your favorite type of food? penguin burgers
What kind of beer do you prefer? real ale
Can you be romantic? hell yeah!
Do you expect sex on the first date?  no but I do before the 1st date
If so, many points will be deducted. eh?
What is your favorite color? black
What is your favorite book? the life and times of Andy Critchfield
What Would You do if...
I cried: cry
I said I liked you: thanks!
I kissed you: when? I don't remember
I wanted to have sex with you: who doesn't?
I touched your ass: really?
I was hospitalized: OMG what was wrong?
I got in a fight and you were there: step in
I got dumped: hurts don't it?
I pissed you off: god my memory is bad O don't remember that
I called you, hystericaly crying: when????
I told you I would never let you go: but what about my Otters?

What Do You Think Of My...
Personality: never met you
Eyes: wow you have 2
Face: indeed
Hair: yep
Clothes: yeah
Humor: lol
Choice of music: ?????
Manners: bad
Friends: never met them
Decisions: not sure
Body: yes
sense of humor: lol


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 15, 2007)

Would You...
keep up with me: depends on how fast you were
Be my friend even if our relationship ended: no
Tell me the truth no matter what: yes or would I?
Make me a birthday gift: no
Lie to make me feel better: what lie down?
Spread rumors about me: oh god yeah
Come see me at 3am because I was upset: 3am!!!! are you mad
Keep a secret if I told you one: yes
Picnic with me: yes
Play make believe at a park: my whole world is make believe
Make me a snack: yes
Try and solve my problems: yes
Love me: tender
Never want to leave my side: never been to myside is it nice?
Hold me in times of need: yeah
Ditch me: who can tell
Use me: for what?
Hold me and make my problems go away: i could try but I lack in special powers
Shop with me: NO
Have giggle attacks with me: no LOL hahahhahahahahahahah yes


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 15, 2007)

can I just summarize?
You're cute, I'm cute.
We both like photography.
However, it would never work, because I have a girlfriend, and you live in Kansas...

Sorry.

ahahaha.  I love these things...wish I had the time to fill it all out...some of those questions are great.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 15, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> What's your full name: Sir Regand of Reading the third
> Age: 973
> Birthday: once a year
> Your current location:  in bed
> ...



I lol'd so hard!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2007)

Leave it to LP to actually answer ALL the questions.  I had intentions to answer the "main" ones, but that has gone into the tombs by now.  Even if I could answer them all, I wouldn't.  Mystery is sensual.

I thought about heading west to KS and beyond.  Whadda ya think?  Grab a coffee or.......would you like a sweetie little girl?


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 15, 2007)

well, I can see that its all about you you you, isnt it.....

Tending a pro golf course all summer long wouldnt be as much maintenance as you are in one day!!!! :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Nov 15, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> well, I can see that its all about you you you, isnt it.....
> 
> Tending a pro golf course all summer long wouldnt be as much maintenance as you are in one day!!!! :lmao:


 
:hail:


----------



## Heck (Nov 15, 2007)

"Play make believe at a park: my whole world is make believe"  Lp now thats funny!


----------



## Hill202 (Nov 15, 2007)

There's nothing like a woman on the rebound :er:


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL awe guys... It was a joke...

now im sad.


----------



## Photovision (Nov 15, 2007)

If you will reconsider threesomes........I will consider taking the next tornado thats going back to Kansas. Then you can test my abundant virtues and charms in person.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

FINE FINE! I'll have a threesom...


----------



## Photovision (Nov 15, 2007)

:twisted:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 15, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> God damnit! No one wants to date me?!!? No woner I'm getting a divorce!


 I have a dungeon.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

Chiller said:


> I have a dungeon.


are you wanting to lock me up and do bad things to me?


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

i drive fast and own a sick car. i want sex roughly 70times per week aka 10times a day and thats serious. i play xbox 360 alot, and watch formula 1 racing. im hot italian and 240lbs 6'2'' and train martial arts/ kickboxing. call me lol na but pm me if u like.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

how old are you like 13?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

What's your full name: Felisha Dawn Fouch-Nesahkluah
Age: 20
Birthday: 12.12.86
Your current location: Wichita, Ks
Penis size: eh -6in?
Location of X-girlfriends, their level of jealousy, propensity towards violence, and likelihood of owning a firearm: no ex gf but ex bf that aim to kill
Are you willing to commute / relocate?: yes
Number of times prefer sex per week?: 3x a day so, 21 wk
Height: 5'2
Weight: Hey now!
Body Type: uhhh woman?
Smoke?: no
Drink?: yes
IF yes, Tend to pass out?: no
If so, what's your favorite drink?: hm hard one
What are your fears?: spiders, being alone.
What have past girlfriends said they fear most about you?: nothing
Estimated number of times past girlfriends have called you "psycho": nothing
Number of legal issues you've had with girlfriends, past or pending: none
Do you currently have any restraining orders against you?: no
If so, list each and its court defined official reason: 
Why Are you Applying?: im not
Can you cook?: yes
Favorite sexual position: me on top
Favorite sexual act in public: kissing, rubbing my mans balls under table at dinner
Have you done or do any drugs?: yes
If so please list lots
Do you get along with your parents/siblings/family?: yes
Would I have to?: duh
Do you consider yourself to be successful?: (define success) no
Where is your ideal vacation spot?: Euroupe
What are some things that are wrong with you?: none
What is something about you that you try but are usually unsuccessful at hiding?: uhhh belly fat?
Can you see a doctor and get rid of it?: oh yeah
Piercings?: had ears guaged to 0 but not anymore
Tattoos?: yes
If so, Where? star on hip heart on wrist
Why would you make a good gf for me?: I am a very nice, sweet out going person. 
Have you ever been convicted of a felony or misdemeanor other than a traffic offense? If so please explain.... yes... O_O
Are you currently on the rebound/in love with another girl/ trying to get serious with someone else? yes.. middle of divorce O_O
Have you ever called a woman a **** to her face? If so please explain in detail? oh yea lots of hoes
Have you ever hit or physically injured a woman? all the time, bitches tryn to hop all ova my man yo
Have you ever been expelled from a school/fired from a job. If so please explain yes fighting at school
Do you have a psychotic ex? few of em
Will my life be endangered in any way by dating you? bo
Do you want to get married and start a family in the near future? yes
If so how near? few years
Do you make it a habit to lie on a regular basis about stupid ****? no
How do you treat your mother? ok i guess
Will you put me first in your life? This doesn't mean giving up your job, band, school to be with me but more relating to that I know I am an important part of your life. yes
Would you brag to everyone if you had me as a boyfriend? duh
Do you plan on using me to get to a friend? mmmmm maybe.. i mean no
Have you cheated on a bf in the past? yes
Is it a regular trend? no
Have any ex had to go into therapy after dating you? no
If I told you I felt like crap and didn't want to see you, would you still show up at my door with flowers, chocolate and a kiss just to see me smile? uh i guess
If I actually was sick would you come take care of me even if it meant holding my hair back if I was throwing up, holding me while I cried, and waiting patiently if I was having a panic attack from bs drama?yes


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

Would you support me through problems with friends and family?yea
Would you be able to say you loved me even in front of your friends?yea
Who are three of your favorite bands/artists? imogen heap, APC, um. idk
Do you like movies?yes
If so would you stay up and watch them with me all night? yes
ticklefights are fun, right? duh
Do you play an instrument? no
What would you say is the best thing about yourself? worst? eyes, belly fat?
Do you like photography?OMG YES
do you like to cuddle? duh
what do you do for fun? photography

How many sexual partners have you had, and do any of them have STDs? few. and no
Describe your family in detail. losers
Describe your job. I wake up whenever I want, I shoot sometimes, i lay around online and hang with frineds sometimes
Do you like animals? yes
What kind? pitties
What is the most interesting place you have ever had sex? boat or lake
What is your favorite type of food? italian
What kind of beer do you prefer? BW
Can you be romantic? yes
Do you expect sex on the first date? no
If so, many points will be deducted.
What is your favorite color? purple
What is your favorite book? backroads

Some requirements-
You must respect me at all times.
No degrading behavior toward females.
Eat what I cook.
You must enjoy cleaning, because I do not.
Be nice to your mom.
Enjoy washing and waxing my car.
Must enjoy Budweiser products.
Be able to dress well without my assistance.
Be able to explain hockey, baseball and football rules to me.
Enjoy South Park, Family Guy and xbox games.
Be willing to partake in sex at any time.
Make up songs and sing them to me.
Take care of me when I'm sick.
Appreciate my tattoos.
Maintain an exceptionally clean mouth.
Give back rubs, and hand/foot massages.
Have grilling experience.
Be a competent drink mixer.
Must be able to accept that I am a bed & cover hog.
Play with my hair.
Enjoy and understand cameras, and let me photograph you.
Surprise me.
Drive fast with just a hint of occasional road rage.
Appreciate art.
Like to cuddle naked and clothed.
Have great organizational skills, because mine aren't that fine-tuned.
No affairs.
Be open to sexual experimentation (no threesomes).
Meet the approval of my best friend prior to first date (an interview with her may be necessary - this is a rigorous test).
Have good communication skills, and enjoy talking about nonsense.
Like bamboo windchimes.
Enjoy movies.
Must love to dress up for Halloween.
Have cool friends.
Like spicy food.
Be able to clean glass without leaving streaks.
Think I am still cool, even when I'm not being cool.
Do not lie to me ever.
Make me laugh. A lot.
Be willing to purchase tampons, if in an emergency situation.
Enjoy shopping at Victoria's Secret.
Think Harry Potter is a great wizard.
Have attractive and properly moisturized hands.



What Would You do if...
I cried: comfort you
I said I liked you: smile
I kissed you: kiss you back
I wanted to have sex with you: depends
I touched your ass: get horny
I was hospitalized: visit you
I got in a fight and you were there: umm.. idk
I got dumped: idk
I pissed you off: be pissed
I called you, hystericaly crying: comfort you
I told you I would never let you go: smile 

What Do You Think Of My...
Personality:
Eyes:
Face:
Hair:
Clothes:
Humor:
Choice of music:
Manners:
Friends:
Decisions:
Body:
sense of humor:

Would You...
keep up with me: yes
Be my friend even if our relationship ended: yes
Tell me the truth no matter what: yes
Make me a birthday gift: yes
Lie to make me feel better: no
Spread rumors about me:no
Come see me at 3am because I was upset:yes
Keep a secret if I told you one:ya
Picnic with me:ya
Play make believe at a park:no
Make me a snack:ya
Try and solve my problems:ya
Love me:yes
Never want to leave my side:yes
Hold me in times of need:yes
Ditch me:no
Use me:no
Hold me and make my problems go away:yea
Shop with me:yea
Have giggle attacks with me:yea

okay so i filled it out best i can so you guys will know about me


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 16, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I lol'd so hard!





Heck said:


> "Play make believe at a park: my whole world is make believe"  Lp now thats funny!



Oh I see laugh at me why don't you   it's not my fault I'm not normal


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

I feel so unloved!!


----------



## ferny (Nov 16, 2007)

ilyfel - This isn't the sort of reply which should be in public but you're being very public yourself. This isn't intended to insult or hurt in any way. I don't know the facts and due to my inactivity on this site the only posts I've seen of yours are the recent ones regarding your split. So take this post for what it's worth.


I get the impression that your ex was a cock. Either violent, abusive, unable to control his urges (alcohol and/or drugs and/or fists) or a mixture of the lot. I know a few people who have been in these situations (who I'm very close to) and have a mental list of people who will get a ****ing good kicking from me at some point in the future. So from an outsider it appears you've made a good move. I've no idea of your age but your picture suggests you're either very late teens or early twenties. Also with a child? So being out of a relationship like that is good.

There's no good way to say the next part so I'll be blunt. I get the impression you're a clingy person. Someone who needs to feel loved and show it. To the extent that if someone shows interest or that they may care for you your eyes light up and you feel your dreams and needs are coming true. Unfortunately there are a large group of people who either don't care about the hurt dashing these dreams will cause or see them and decide to take advantage of them. There are far too many tossers in this world. Unfortunately I think you're a bad judge of character so you struggle to spot these people until you're in a position where it is too late. You have blinkered vision. There is never one person to blame in a relationship that turns bad. Each has to share some blame. For your part maybe you picked the wrong person and tried to treat them like the person you wanted to be rather than the person they were. Maybe they were completely wrong for you.

Am I right in saying you don't have a large network of close friends who you can turn to? You have friends, but they don't know all the details and you don't feel like you can knock on their door and as they open it walk up to them and receive a cuddle with no questions. Few of us have that - I don't have that. So you turn to places where you feel safe. For comfort, understanding and security. It won't work. You'll end up festering and making the wrong choices. Probably just repeat your own pattern.

The only way to help yourself is take a break. Take a break from who you are and what you do. Look at yourself later with a clear head and try to see what you have learned. Learned about you, your relationship, what was wrong and what was good, how you can reduce the bad, decide where you want to go, what you want and what you can realistically have. Then remember all of that as you move through life. Always learning, always fine-tuning yourself. Instantly seeking comfort from strangers you'll not meet will never work.

I'm sorry if I've offended you and I'm certain I've got more than a few things wrong. I appologise if I've hurt you and you anyone sitting there thinking "what a twonk, shut up". You appear to be seeking advice and help and that's what I'm trying to offer. You're a young and active woman. Good things come to those who wait. Normally when they forget that they're waiting.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

WOW. Well the story behind this thread is I was talking to someone on here and he was like "so I bet ya have all the guys all over you" and I was like "uhh nooo" and he was like "yeah right and I was like i should make a who wants to date me thread. and that was that.

Edit- I also just read your post. I'm not clingy at all. lol

I just like to joke and have fun. It's my release. I feel better whe I let go and not care what people think. I also didn't answer truthfully in half the questions. It was a meir joke. I am taking a break. Thats why I came to stay w/ my mom instead of moving on my own or with a friend. I complain alot and that helps me let go..

also. I was sitting there reading that thinking "wow you don't know one damn thing about me, STFU please!"


----------



## ferny (Nov 16, 2007)

Fair enough. And thanks for the PM. Strange how asking publicly how big someones penis is can send out the wrong message. 

I was only trying to help. Sorry it wasn't of any use.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

ferny said:


> I was only trying to help. Sorry it wasn't of any use.



I was actually quite impressed by that lengthy text of you ... may I recycle it some day when I need to write something similar?


----------



## Android (Nov 16, 2007)

Felisha,

I think you're stunning...there are however 1 or 2 problems!:hail:
I live on the other side of the world! I am married! I have kids!
Without these problems, I would Jet staight to you

One other problem....I wont answer you're questionaire as I believe half the fun in a relationship is finding the answers as you go.....However, I am all in favour of sex 3 times a day but you have to quit the drugs!

Love
Andy


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL I'm not on drugs. I did drugs when I was younger.. O_O I was talking to a friend about it and I reread what I wrote and I was like "o... btw... I don't do drugs.... and I don't have kids either...." And he was like "yea... Me neither..."

lol it was really funny. Sorry for the confusion.. Maybe I should answer it t truthfuly for ya guys. 

o and ferny.. Do you really think someone would be serious after asking 1/2 the sh!t I asked?


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 16, 2007)

at what age did you get married? 

20 is young.


----------



## Chipotles088 (Nov 16, 2007)

Felisha, I think i'm in love with you.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> at what age did you get married?
> 
> 20 is young.


 
Hey hunny I don't tell you how to run your life. I got married because we loved each other. We still love each other but we fight too much and realized that we would be better off not together.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

Chipotles088 said:


> Felisha, I think i'm in love with you.


 
heyyyy idk you but heyyyy


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 16, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Hey hunny I don't tell you how to run your life. I got married because we loved each other. We still love each other but we fight too much and realized that we would be better off not together.



i wasnt telling you how to run your life, and it wasnt a criticism either. i was just stating my own opinion. i was engaged at 19, but i called it off 21. 

how old is he?


----------



## Chipotles088 (Nov 16, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> heyyyy idk you but heyyyy



LOL sorry!  i sent u a pm, by the wayy


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

I will not comment on anything in this thread


----------



## Hill202 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well it does not say much for the moderation of this site.

Has anyone considered that there may be people with teenage children accessing this site and would prefer them not to have to read threads asking the size of a mans private parts?

I believe there is a members only, unmoderated forum for these types of discussions.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

Hill202 said:


> Well it does not say much for the moderation of this site.
> 
> Has anyone considered that there may be people with teenage children accessing this site and would prefer them not to have to read threads asking the size of a mans private parts?



Generally I understand one has to be careful since there are cultures where anything sexual is a  very sensitive topic .. and this is an international forum.

... on the other hand there is nothing graphic (not even graphic wording) on here. Even though the topic has been raised by using the word and a smile, nothing intimate is seriously being discussed here.


----------



## Hill202 (Nov 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Generally I understand one has to be careful since there are cultures where anything sexual is a very sensitive topic .. and this is an international forum.
> 
> ... on the other hand there is nothing graphic (not even graphic wording) on here. Even though the topic has been raised by using the word and a smile, nothing intimate is seriously being discussed here.


 
So you don't consider "threesomes, penis sizes, suggestions of S&M sex to be graphic?

Are you implying that this is acceptable behavior in other countries?

or are you defending it because you've been a part of it?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

Hill202 said:


> So you don't consider "threesomes, penis sizes, suggestions of S&M sex to be graphic?



They were used in a humorous way here ... although I agree there is a thin line.



> Are you implying that this is acceptable behavior in other countries?


I think we should not judge what is acceptable or not, as this really varies and everyone can decide for himself or herself what is acceptable for him or her. But as a matter of fact, there is a great cultural variation in what is generally considered acceptable.

To me, what 2 or three or more people do consensual, without breaking laws or hurting others, is acceptable. And this means I would not judge it in any way as I have no right to do so.



> or are you defending it because you've been a part of it?


To be frank, this is none of your business


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

But this all should not be discussed on a photographic forum, since it only inspires flame wars.


----------



## Hill202 (Nov 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> They were used in a humorous way here ... although I agree there is a thin line.
> 
> I think we should not judge what is acceptable or not, as this really varies and everyone can decide for himself or herself what is acceptable for him or her. But as a matter of fact, there is a great cultural variation in what is generally considered acceptable.
> 
> ...


 
I'm afraid that it is my business when this smut gets posted on a public forum ( against forum rules I might add) that myself and my child frequents.

I even paid money to support this site!!

"not my business"??!!?? Guess again!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 16, 2007)

​


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

> "not my business"??!!?? Guess again!


you quoted that totally out of context, I just said, *my* private life is not *your* business .. even if it is much more boring than you now think 

or did you not ask me, if i was part of threesomes and SM things? This is how I interpret what you wrote.


----------



## Hill202 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm more amazed than anything else. As we speak moderators are arguing with each other on how we should respond to blurry pictures and totally ignoring all of this.

You know what, maybe I'm just a little too old fashioned. I'm from the deep south and this type of behaviour and discussions with young ladies is usually frowned on.

I don't know why I even bothered to respond, the easiest way for me to deal with this is simply push the off button. My son and I can research photography the old fashioned way... the library.


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 16, 2007)

older than you..


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 16, 2007)

Let me throw in my two penny thought for this thread:

I know this is an OT thread that doesn't necessarily have to do with photography or photographic subjects. I suggest to any of you that want to talk more sensitive/private themes to PM each other instead of having them here in full display. Matters such as size of private parts are not quite well tolerated by all of us and I would respectfully ask any of you interested in such discussions to PM each other or do it on a different site such as MySpace.com

Let's keep the private things private.

Thank you all!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Dimitri. Well said.
I wouldn't mind if now, and with these words, this thread might slowly sink to the ground without any need of moderator-intervention, but just because you are all mature enough and with the necessary amount of common sense to feel when Silence is Golden...
And thanks again for your moderating words, Dimitri.


----------



## bnz506 (Nov 16, 2007)

Lolz now this thread got interesting =D


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

LaFoto Please lock this after my post so it can sink like you want it.. But I feel the need to defend myself.

FIRST OF ALL I labled this at the top as being a JOKE! Everyone on here that knows me by now knows I have a sense of humor that is "odd". 



> So your "BF app" thread really started something over there! I thought it was hilarious, but I guess The Photo Forum isn't quite ready for your brand of humor. Some people are just a bit uptight


 That was included in a message a fellow TPF'er sent me.

also its not a rule on this site to put ncs(not child safe) for content that a child shouln't see. IMHO a child shouln't see half the site anyway. 

ALSO this is in the off topic part. Meaning anything goes. I have seen more sexual jokes and pictures than asking what size someones penis is!!! Now if you don't want your kids to see this (why they are on the internet alone before the age of 15 idk) then tell them not to axcess anything in the off topic area.

Now if you personaly are offended then close the page. NO ONE is forcing you to read what I post. I am a VERY sexual person. Get over it. also what teenage kid does not know what sex or a penis is anyway!? Half these kids are having sex around age 14 now adays. I think they know what a penis is!


SO my advice to the people that complain about how I post and act. I have a weird sense of humor and an amazing personality. Add me to your ignore list if you don't like it... Or talk to a mod about making a rule for adult content text to be noted in the headline and I will be more than happy to slap some AC (adult content) or NCS (not child safe) to my posts...

But none the less.. GET OVER IT!! Freedom of speech *****.


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2007)

> But none the less.. GET OVER IT!! Freedom of speech *****.


Ah...you were doing all right by me until your final comment. Not impressed. :thumbdown:

For your edification, this is from our FAQ's:



> *This is primarily an adult forum, though we accept members from the age of 13. Please keep this in mind as you post, particularly if you are engaged in a discussion with a member you do not know. In addition, although casual swearing is tolerated, excessive swearing and abusive language is not tolerated.
> 
> * Flaming is not tolerated. Any member who routinely taunts, insults, or engages in any inflammatory, fight-inducing behavior will face banning, and such posts will be edited or removed.


I'm not going to split hairs with you over what is implied or not by the above guidelines. We can only fervently hope the maturity level of our members will take the above in stride, and conduct themselves accordingly. 

I would also like to remind you that your freedom of speech does _not_ apply in a privately owned forum. Your conduct, your speech, your graciousness towards your fellow TPF members, all must be up to a certain standard as decreed by the forum owner, who does not have to tolerate any behavior that falls outside what has been outlined in the guidelines. Keep that in mind while you enjoy the site. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 16, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> But none the less.. GET OVER IT!! Freedom of speech *****.


 
Now, that's uncalled for! I suggest you either watch your language or not post anymore. Even toleration has limits.

Thank you.


----------

